# portsnap fetch failure



## stratacast1 (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a system with a fresh copy of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1, however I get this error:

```
truncated gzip input
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```

I saw one post on this and the person was saying something about bad memory. Not sure how true that may be, but I do have 2 new sticks of RAM in there but no system errors seem to come up. Are there any other possibilities? My other server just did a fetch with no issue


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2017)

stratacast1 said:


> Are there any other possibilities?


It can also be caused by a 'hiccup' during download. You'll get similar errors if the download got corrupted. Just remove the broken file(s) and try to fetch again.


----------



## BrunolPhilippe (Sep 1, 2017)

I have create an another thread for same issue:

Thread 62270

@stratacast1, could you give us the file name on error ?

Regards,

Bruno PHILIPPE


----------



## stratacast1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Since there is more activity on the other thread, I will share the solution that worked for me over there, from what SirDice told me to do.


----------

